# ABA Crank trigger wiring.



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

MS2 from Dyiautotune. V.3.57 board. 

Was using an external sensor using a 36-1 wheel. Changed to a ABA block...

So was using this...










And need to wire this...ABA stock crank sensor..










Doing some search in this forum...found...

Red on stock crank sensor to pin 24
Green on stock crank sensor to MS ground
Black on stock crank sensor to MS ground

So:
Pin24 will be internal wire on cable to red cable. First picture.
Shield wired to green and black.

Am i correct?

Then...

Tachselect to VRin
VroutINV to Tsel
Both pots fully CCW

On MS2 you will have to go from rising to falling edge trigger to get it to work.

Just because I like pics...the patient...currently at 2150 lbs.










after diet fiberglass door, hood etc.. and race seat... 1870lbs...

Regards from Costa Rica....

Luis Roberto


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

3.57 will probably need a 10k resistor on the input as well. I just leave the jumper off and wire the resistor on the bottom side of the posts.


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

Guess the rest is ok?

Will look into the resistor.

Thanks.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

MancusoGTI8v said:


> Guess the rest is ok?
> 
> Will look into the resistor.
> 
> Thanks.


Because you have an MS2, jumper VRout to TSEL not VRoutinv to TSEL

Also I generally ground the VR factory shield ( black wire) to the engine block as opposed to MS. If you run the sheild with VR- (green wire) to MS on the same ground you'll kind of defeat the purpose of the shield wire.

Install the 10K resistor.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

His wire only has conductor/shield, there's no "good" way to wire that. It will either have noise or be fine, depends on the install.

I still do vroutinv to tsel just in case an MS1 chip ever goes in there for testing, etc. Works for both, you just run the input trigger inverted as well.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> His wire only has conductor/shield, there's no "good" way to wire that. It will either have noise or be fine, depends on the install.
> 
> I still do vroutinv to tsel just in case an MS1 chip ever goes in there for testing, etc. Works for both, you just run the input trigger inverted as well.


I hear you, but since he's got a V3.57 mainboard and we suggested he wire the sensor up non-inverted, set the jumper vrout to tsel. If an MS1 chip ever goes in he can move the jumper to vroutinv.


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*Thanks..*

Thanks for the help...

The noise or eventual noice wil come from: Coil? Alternator? Lack of grounds?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Generally the ignition system.


----------

